

Ask HN: Why does Reddit.com always complain about resources: Why not use GAE? - _ques

Every week, I see a post or two about Reddit not being able to keep up with the growth due to lack of hardware.<p>Google AppEngine seems to have all the features they need, is cost effective, and is built for this kind of scaling. So why not use it?
======
mikerhoads
Google Appengine has a lot of limitations and is still sees frequent downtime.
GAE is simply not a viable solution for a site with Reddit's traffic at this
time.

~~~
_ques
"Google Appengine has a lot of limitations"

Well, that is kind of exactly what this question is asking, right?

"and is still sees frequent downtime."

Ok, so downtime is a valid reason.

"GAE is simply not a viable solution for a site with reddit's traffic at this
time."

Again, not sure if I can learn anything from this sentence.

~~~
mikerhoads
This was on the front page of HN a couple weeks ago and can answer better than
me: <http://www.carlosble.com/?p=719>

